# MGM Mirage



## Aristo (Aug 24, 2006)

Simply the greatest Casino & Resort company in Las Vegas. Magnificent hotel building and amazing design 









MGM Grand Les Vegas








The Mirage Les Vegas








Mandalay Bay Les Vagas








Bellagio Les Vegas








New York New York Les Vegas








Luxor Les Vegas








Monte Carlo Les Vegas








Excalibur Les Vegas








MGM City Centre








Vdara Condo City Centre








MGM Grand Macau


----------



## Nawy (May 16, 2006)

all those great structure, btw has it been constructed?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeap, all of them, except the City CenTer which is under construction..


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

*Yes, I have stayed at Monte Carlo, NYNY, and Mandalay Bay, and they are very nice hotels.*

The following 2 hotels are also owned by MGM MIRAGE

Treasure Island









Circus Circus


----------

